# Different photo in entry permit visa



## shabeeme (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,

I got a job in GASCO and I received my entry permit visa yesterday. But my photo is different in the visa. I have noticed this to the recruitment officer in contact with me. 

I didnt got any reply as its holiday there.

any one here faced such a situation and whats the next step? 

many thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't understand the problem. Do you mean the photo isn't one of you and is of somebody else?


----------



## shabeeme (Jun 11, 2013)

Photo is not mine... its some body else..


----------

